
How in-app purchase is not really destroying the games industry (2014) - deafcalculus
http://sealedabstract.com/iphone/how-in-app-purchase-is-not-really-destroying-the-games-industry/
======
fbreduc
weird, I haven't played any games since the in-app stuff started

